

-webkit isn’t breaking the web. The W3C is. - rodreegez
http://logicalfriday.com/2012/02/14/webkit-isnt-breaking-the-web-the-w3c-is/

======
leeoniya
1000 times _this_. the major browser vendors should get together and make
specs. there is no need for a middle-man. there can be an incubation period of
maybe a year at most where public opinion polls are held for the various
options being considered in an open forum so that developer input from the
community can be considered.

it's obvious the standardization process needs a major overhaul when vendors
are forced to consider adopting OTHER vendor's proprietary standards.

------
cameron_price
The problem with this is that the devil is in the details. The w3c should move
faster and adopt the webkit prefix right away? Now suddenly anyone who isn't
supporting it is non-compliant. It's not a decision to be taken lightly.

~~~
rrreese
Surely there is some middle ground between your straw-man and taking 13 years
to finalize a spec.

------
girishmony
I also thinking the same thing. Why there are prefixes in the first place?

~~~
isleyaardvark
To allow vendors to implement them and developers to use the appropriate
implementation. For example:

-moz-border-radius-bottomright:1em;

-webkit-border-bottom-right-radius:1em;

What would be the alternative? You couldn't only do border-radius-bottomright:
1em, because that wouldn't work in webkit. Nor would you want to force the
vendors to check with each other first before implementing features, because
that would slow down progress and make it slightly more difficult for new open
source browsers to get started.

~~~
girishmony
Got the point :) Thanks for the explanation

